# WA SE III Results



## WaEngineer

Any news when the results will be out? I hope they will announce the results earlier than every year to give people an opportunity to sign up for the new April exams if necessary. I don't feel like donating $1,000 for the new exams fees!!


----------



## greatjohn

After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.


----------



## WaEngineer

greatjohn said:


> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.


Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?


----------



## WaEngineer

WaEngineer said:


> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
Click to expand...


By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
Click to expand...

then all they have to do is establishing a cutting score and sending the results.


----------



## McEngr

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then all they have to do is establishing a cutting score and sending the results.
Click to expand...

I took the SE III last year in Oregon and didn't get my results until June 2010.


----------



## ichiro

McEngr said:


> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then all they have to do is establishing a cutting score and sending the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took the SE III last year in Oregon and didn't get my results until June 2010.
Click to expand...

is it the same as WA SE 3? i took WA one last year and got my result around first week of february. sending results in june for the october exam is not fair. it is almost 8 months.


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then all they have to do is establishing a cutting score and sending the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took the SE III last year in Oregon and didn't get my results until June 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it the same as WA SE 3? i took WA one last year and got my result around first week of february. sending results in june for the october exam is not fair. it is almost 8 months.
Click to expand...


I predict we will get the results on Friday 1/21/11!!


----------



## greatjohn

I was told by the exam admininster in the exam room right after the exam.


----------



## greatjohn

WaEngineer said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
Click to expand...

Do you have any idea how they grade the exam?


----------



## WaEngineer

greatjohn said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any idea how they grade the exam?
Click to expand...

I think a group of volunteers (SE's) gather and grade all exams in one long day. This explains the brutal grading. I can't imagine grading for 10+ straight hours. I know these volunteers mean well. I just hope I was graded in the first few hours. The exams get cross checked by other engineers, but I think engineers tend not to want to challenge another engineer's grading.


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the exam, they told me I will get the result after Feb. 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact the board or you meant the people administring the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, the actual grading of the test is done. A coworker of mine helps grade the tests. It would be a shame to wait two more months for some formalities!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any idea how they grade the exam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a group of volunteers (SE's) gather and grade all exams in one long day. This explains the brutal grading. I can't imagine grading for 10+ straight hours. I know these volunteers mean well. I just hope I was graded in the first few hours. The exams get cross checked by other engineers, but I think engineers tend not to want to challenge another engineer's grading.
Click to expand...

i highly doubt it if they can finish grading all tests in one long day. i heard there were 170 or so examines last time. this is means around 2000 pages of calcs, assumptions, codes etc. what i heard is there are usually 16 graders. each question are graded and cross checked by two graders.


----------



## WaEngineer

I think a group of volunteers (SE's) gather and grade all exams in one long day. This explains the brutal grading. I can't imagine grading for 10+ straight hours. I know these volunteers mean well. I just hope I was graded in the first few hours. The exams get cross checked by other engineers, but I think engineers tend not to want to challenge another engineer's grading.


----------



## ichiro

[No message]


----------



## WaEngineer

If this is true, then the cut off score could be similar to last year's! Anyone knows what was the passing score for last year?


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> If this is true, then the cut off score could be similar to last year's! Anyone knows what was the passing score for last year?


20 out of 40.


----------



## bcy

How did you find out there were that many examines this year? If this is true, then I agree it would be tough to grade everyone in one day!!


----------



## ichiro

bcy said:


> Last year's SE III cut-score meeting minute says there were 149 examinees and the cut-score decision was made on Jan 28th. This year at the Tacoma site alone, I believe there were about 200 of us (I didn't do the head count but just based on the number of rows and seats per row). Sometime in February sounds reasonable as this year's exam was administered about 10 days later than last year...waiting patiently and keeping my fingers crossed.


bcy, thanks for the clarification. you are right about the exam site. it was crowded. addition to what you said: the passing score was 20 and the passing rate was only 20 percent. good luck.


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> bcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year's SE III cut-score meeting minute says there were 149 examinees and the cut-score decision was made on Jan 28th. This year at the Tacoma site alone, I believe there were about 200 of us (I didn't do the head count but just based on the number of rows and seats per row). Sometime in February sounds reasonable as this year's exam was administered about 10 days later than last year...waiting patiently and keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> bcy, thanks for the clarification. you are right about the exam site. it was crowded. addition to what you said: the passing score was 20 and the passing rate was only 20 percent. good luck.
Click to expand...

I'm still optimistic that the results will be out towards the end of January this year. I think grading was done much earlier than usual. Mark my words, January 21st, 2011 will be the day we all know the results  Sadly, 80% of us will be disappointed


----------



## bcy

I'm still optimistic that the results will be out towards the end of January this year. I think grading was done much earlier than usual. Mark my words, January 21st, 2011 will be the day we all know the results  Sadly, 80% of us will be disappointed


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> I'm still optimistic that the results will be out towards the end of January this year. I think grading was done much earlier than usual. Mark my words, January 21st, 2011 will be the day we all know the results  Sadly, 80% of us will be disappointed


WaEngineer,

Hope you are right. Although I feel good about this exam, I am going to apply for the NCEES spring exam. Hopefully the passing rate is higher this year. It was way lower than CA last year.

It seems like you are positive avout Jan 21  Again, I hope you are right.


----------



## jdk350

Regarding the grading of the exams - after a failed attempt at the SEII in April 2010 I contacted NCEES with a couple questions. I talked to a very helpful gentlemen, Bruce Martin I think, and he said the exams are all graded in one day.

This is the SEII national exam that gets taken by hundreds each administration and they manage to get the grading complete in one day. He said sometimes it takes 12, 14, maybe 16 hours, but they stay in the room until all exams are graded. It must be a daunting task.

Have a Merry Christmas and try not to think about the results. I'm in the same waiting game boat.


----------



## loop

McEngr said:


> I am confident that the NCEES exam will yield better results for me simply because I am familiar with how they format the exams...
> This year, there was a redundancy problem (all I'm saying about it) that confused me because part of the info was at the top of the next page (I didn't notice until 10am that morning). I'm not blaming that one issue as the cause of me not passing (I'm only assuming I didn't pass), but it certainly was a contributor...



There was also at least one rather misleading direction/instruction on one of the bridge problems, I thought. It's all rather disconcerting, since there is no appeal or review process in place for the SE III anymore.


----------



## ichiro

loop said:


> There was also at least one rather misleading direction/instruction on one of the bridge problems, I thought. It's all rather disconcerting, since there is no appeal or review process in place for the SE III anymore.


I thought the afternoon building questions were not that bad. The morning ones were fair as well but longer. I think they are giving too much excessive information/data that you dont use. The problem is you waste lots of time just reading and trying to understand the questions.


----------



## WaEngineer

I guess it takes two months after grading is finished to issue the results. I just received a letter from the board stating that candidates have the option to apply for the new SE exams before February 18th. If they happen to pass the SE III exam, then the board will issue them a refund.

May be this letter was sent for people who clearly failed the test!! 

By the way, I almost had a heart attack when I received the letter. My coworkers were joking today that if the letter feels light that means you passed! The letter I received today was light!

I think we all should relax and wait until february....


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> I guess it takes two months after grading is finished to issue the results. I just received a letter from the board stating that candidates have the option to apply for the new SE exams before February 18th. If they happen to pass the SE III exam, then the board will issue them a refund.
> May be this letter was sent for people who clearly failed the test!!
> 
> By the way, I almost had a heart attack when I received the letter. My coworkers were joking today that if the letter feels light that means you passed! The letter I received today was light!
> 
> I think we all should relax and wait until february....


ditto!

i prepared myself for january 21  i still think they will send the scores earlier than february 18. they probably just did not want to people bother them.


----------



## WaEngineer

Did anyone else receive this letter?


----------



## loop

WaEngineer said:


> Did anyone else receive this letter?



Yes.


----------



## greatjohn

I believe everyone has received the same email.


----------



## WaEngineer

The wait is killing me................


----------



## greatjohn

WaEngineer: Have you talked with your coworker about his feeling during his grading?


----------



## WaEngineer

greatjohn said:


> WaEngineer: Have you talked with your coworker about his feeling during his grading?


We are all in trouble, if this guy represents the type of engineers who grade the test. I don't talk much to him because it is such an unpleasant experience. He is a very sad case. Let me just say that he treats everyone as if he is God's gift to engineering!

Given that grading the test is volunteer work, I think he probably does represent the type of engineers who grade the test LOL :smileyballs:


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer: Have you talked with your coworker about his feeling during his grading?
> 
> 
> 
> We are all in trouble, if this guy represents the type of engineers who grade the test. I don't talk much to him because it is such an unpleasant experience. He is a very sad case. Let me just say that he treats everyone as if he is God's gift to engineering!
> 
> Given that grading the test is volunteer work, I think he probably does represent the type of engineers who grade the test LOL :smileyballs:
Click to expand...

either we both are from the same company or he actually represents the type! of engineers you described 

we have a guy who involved with the exam prep and grading before. he is exactly what you described. he really thinks you should get zero credit if you use just one older code reference in your answer. he is also very critical of engineers introducing themselves as structural engineers even during xmas parties.

by the way, i still think jan 21 or the following week may be it!!!


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer: Have you talked with your coworker about his feeling during his grading?
> 
> 
> 
> We are all in trouble, if this guy represents the type of engineers who grade the test. I don't talk much to him because it is such an unpleasant experience. He is a very sad case. Let me just say that he treats everyone as if he is God's gift to engineering!
> 
> Given that grading the test is volunteer work, I think he probably does represent the type of engineers who grade the test LOL :smileyballs:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> either we both are from the same company or he actually represents the type! of engineers you described
> 
> we have a guy who involved with the exam prep and grading before. he is exactly what you described. he really thinks you should get zero credit if you use just one older code reference in your answer. he is also very critical of engineers introducing themselves as structural engineers even during xmas parties.
> 
> by the way, i still think jan 21 or the following week may be it!!!
Click to expand...

Ichiro, trust me, every office has a guy like that!

Boys and girls, I'm afraid I have some bad news. Check the DOL website and you will find that the next board meeting is scheduled for 2/2/2011. I think this is the meeting they decide on the passing score for the SE III exam. My January 21st prediction is looking like wishful thinking at this point! It is a shame that +150 people have to painfuly wait 2 months after scoring is done because a handful of engineers can't meet earlier. Sad!!


----------



## greatjohn

Now, let us do something else during this boring waiting. I am studying slab on grade design now.


----------



## WaEngineer

January 21st is almost here people! May be my prediction will come true. I was looking through meeting minutes from the past 5 years. It looks like they sometimes decided on the cut score without physically meeting! The score can be approved with a simple conference call. It also looks like the passing score is usually around 22.5. I think I will be close, but I won't make it :sharkattack:


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> January 21st is almost here people! May be my prediction will come true. I was looking through meeting minutes from the past 5 years. It looks like they sometimes decided on the cut score without physically meeting! The score can be approved with a simple conference call. It also looks like the passing score is usually around 22.5. I think I will be close, but I won't make it :sharkattack:


WaEngineer,

I also heard from an officemate they decided on the passing score over the phone. I think you know something about 21st of the January  Hope your prediction of the date comes true.

I think last year's cut score was 20. I hope it is not much higher than 20 this year. I know it is not realistic, but I hope we all pass this monster.

Good luck,

i


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 21st is almost here people! May be my prediction will come true. I was looking through meeting minutes from the past 5 years. It looks like they sometimes decided on the cut score without physically meeting! The score can be approved with a simple conference call. It also looks like the passing score is usually around 22.5. I think I will be close, but I won't make it :sharkattack:
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> I also heard from an officemate they decided on the passing score over the phone. I think you know something about 21st of the January  Hope your prediction of the date comes true.
> 
> I think last year's cut score was 20. I hope it is not much higher than 20 this year. I know it is not realistic, but I hope we all pass this monster.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> i
Click to expand...

Well, tomorrow is 1/21/2011. It would be scary to open your mailbox and find that my prediction is correct 

If the passing score is 20, I think I have a chance! I guess we will know tomorrow. It will either be this :multiplespotting: or this :smileyballs: !


----------



## greatjohn

Please post you results once you got the mail, and hope everybody will pass it. Actually, I think I have done very well in the exam.


----------



## greatjohn

The board had a mmeting on feb. 1 and 2, so I guess we have to wait another two weeks at least.


----------



## parthurvt

Ugh, the wait is really beginning to bug me, anyone know when they received results last year?


----------



## WaEngineer

parthurvt said:


> Ugh, the wait is really beginning to bug me, anyone know when they received results last year?


I heard letters are usually mailed out around super bowl weekend. We are very close, although we all received a letter stating that results are not expected before February 18th. I don't know why it is taking this long. The graders should go through a licensing process to improve their performance. PG for professional graders


----------



## greatjohn

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...genda020211.pdf

I guess they have made decision on the pass score now.


----------



## WaEngineer

greatjohn said:


> http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...genda020211.pdf
> I guess they have made decision on the pass score now.


I think I read somewhere on this forum that last year's results were received Super Bowl weekend. I hope the results will arrive this weekend or next weekend. What worries me is that we received a letter basically implying not to expect any results before Feb 18th  what a shame!!


----------



## parthurvt

So did anyone else get the letter today? Seriously the results have been delayed until March 18th? Anyone know who I can send an angry letter to?


----------



## loop

parthurvt said:


> So did anyone else get the letter today? Seriously the results have been delayed until March 18th? Anyone know who I can send an angry letter to?



Don't know if I got a letter yet, but here's something interesting. Up above, there's a link to the agenda for the board meeting last week. If you open that link, and then delete the "agenda" reference and refresh your browser, you should be taken to the board's home page. Where, mysteriously, that agenda has been deleted. We certainly wouldn't want any transparency in any of this, right?


----------



## WaEngineer

parthurvt said:


> So did anyone else get the letter today? Seriously the results have been delayed until March 18th? Anyone know who I can send an angry letter to?


I received the same letter. This is very disappointing.....


----------



## ichiro

i have no idea what they are trying to do! i am extremely disapponted. when it comes to the exam they even check what kind of freakin pencils you are using. this is stupid!!!


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> i have no idea what they are trying to do! i am extremely disapponted. when it comes to the exam they even check what kind of freakin pencils you are using. this is stupid!!!


This is the most important exam humanity has ever known. It is being graded by the best engineers in the world. We all should be honored our exams are being touched by these very special engineers. It is our fault that it is taking them almost 5 months to grade our exams. It must be very difficult for them to go down to our level to understand our stupid solutions 

What is sad is that they have no mercy in grading this test. I wish they were taking this long to carefuly go through our exams to try to give us as much partial credit as possible. The exam grading was completed around Christmass. We are not getting our results for some stupid non sense reason....


----------



## loop

WaEngineer said:


> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea what they are trying to do! i am extremely disapponted. when it comes to the exam they even check what kind of freakin pencils you are using. this is stupid!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most important exam humanity has ever known. It is being graded by the best engineers in the world. We all should be honored our exams are being touched by these very special engineers. It is our fault that it is taking them almost 5 months to grade our exams. It must be very difficult for them to go down to our level to understand our stupid solutions
> 
> What is sad is that they have no mercy in grading this test. I wish they were taking this long to carefuly go through our exams to try to give us as much partial credit as possible. The exam grading was completed around Christmass. We are not getting our results for some stupid non sense reason....
Click to expand...


I wonder if they'll still fail 80% of the examinees after this mess.

Silly question, I know.


----------



## greatjohn

Today, I received a minute for the board meeting of last september. My god, I guess we need to wait for 5 month x 100=500 months. Anyway, We can get the result this summer.


----------



## greatjohn

Let us guess how many grader can get 20 points if they are examinees.


----------



## ichiro

loop said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea what they are trying to do! i am extremely disapponted. when it comes to the exam they even check what kind of freakin pencils you are using. this is stupid!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most important exam humanity has ever known. It is being graded by the best engineers in the world. We all should be honored our exams are being touched by these very special engineers. It is our fault that it is taking them almost 5 months to grade our exams. It must be very difficult for them to go down to our level to understand our stupid solutions
> 
> What is sad is that they have no mercy in grading this test. I wish they were taking this long to carefuly go through our exams to try to give us as much partial credit as possible. The exam grading was completed around Christmass. We are not getting our results for some stupid non sense reason....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll still fail 80% of the examinees after this mess.
> 
> Silly question, I know.
Click to expand...

i doubt it if they care! they probably are trying to set a meeting (aka free dinner) regarding SE requirement to inspect chimneys or design concrete pads for 100 pound and heavier a/c unit or something equally critical to our safety.


----------



## McEngr

Better yet: the safety of sidewalls for temperature and shrinkage reinforcement.


----------



## greatjohn

McEngr said:


> Better yet: the safety of sidewalls for temperature and shrinkage reinforcement.



?


----------



## kevo_55

Sorry for the extra long wait guys.

If it means anything, the CA results were released on 1/26/11 and I still haven't got my results letter. My name also isn't in the database as an SE either.

I made a call to the CA board yesterday and had to leave a message. I still haven't gotten a response......

:smileyballs:


----------



## WaEngineer

loop said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea what they are trying to do! i am extremely disapponted. when it comes to the exam they even check what kind of freakin pencils you are using. this is stupid!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most important exam humanity has ever known. It is being graded by the best engineers in the world. We all should be honored our exams are being touched by these very special engineers. It is our fault that it is taking them almost 5 months to grade our exams. It must be very difficult for them to go down to our level to understand our stupid solutions
> 
> What is sad is that they have no mercy in grading this test. I wish they were taking this long to carefuly go through our exams to try to give us as much partial credit as possible. The exam grading was completed around Christmass. We are not getting our results for some stupid non sense reason....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll still fail 80% of the examinees after this mess.
> 
> Silly question, I know.
Click to expand...


You bet! Failing 70% to 80% of the candidates is what makes them feel good about themselves!


----------



## WaEngineer

Did anybody call to try to understand why it is taking them this long?


----------



## greatjohn

WaEngineer said:


> Did anybody call to try to understand why it is taking them this long?


I am thinking if the SE title is really deserved my hard work.


----------



## WaEngineer

Dear Washington State Board Members,

I apologize for my sarcastic and mean posts from a few days ago. There is no excuse for my bad behavior. I'm truly sorry. Please take your time grading our exams.

WAEngineer


----------



## WaEngineer

I think this week is THE WEEK! Look for your letters on Friday or Saturday :dancingnaughty: I gambled by not signing for the April exam. Honestly, I don't think I can get myself in an exam taking mode after this long wait. If I don't pass, I will need at least a couple of months of not thinking about this exam.

Good luck all. The wait is almost over! :sharkattack:


----------



## TTUEngr51

WAEngineer,

Do you have some inside information that would suggest this week? I thought the memo we received a few weeks back indicated it would be mid-March before we should receive the results.


----------



## WaEngineer

TTUEngr51 said:


> WAEngineer,Do you have some inside information that would suggest this week? I thought the memo we received a few weeks back indicated it would be mid-March before we should receive the results.


The only inside information I have is that grading was done around Christmass


----------



## parthurvt

WaEngineer said:


> TTUEngr51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAEngineer,Do you have some inside information that would suggest this week? I thought the memo we received a few weeks back indicated it would be mid-March before we should receive the results.
> 
> 
> 
> The only inside information I have is that grading was done around Christmass
Click to expand...

Not to get anyone's hopes up, but the License search website is currently down for "maintenance". I wonder if they're adding Structural endorsements to licenses?!


----------



## WaEngineer

parthurvt said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTUEngr51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAEngineer,Do you have some inside information that would suggest this week? I thought the memo we received a few weeks back indicated it would be mid-March before we should receive the results.
> 
> 
> 
> The only inside information I have is that grading was done around Christmass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to get anyone's hopes up, but the License search website is currently down for "maintenance". I wonder if they're adding Structural endorsements to licenses?!
Click to expand...

The website information is updated daily at 3:05 Am. I check every day around 3:10 Am  I'm serious :dancingnaughty:


----------



## WaEngineer

You know guys, why are we in a rush to know the results? It is funny how immediately after the test, I thought I did not make it. As days went by and my memory started to fade, I actually started to believe that I could pass LOL My initial thoughts are probably correct, but it is nice to think you actually have a chance! I'm starting to like the state of suspense we are all in arty-smiley-048:


----------



## TTUEngr51

I have felt the opposite. Leaving the test and the couple of weeks following, I felt really good about what I did. Whether or not that is good enough for the graders, beats me, but nevertheless, I felt confident. As the weeks have passed, my confidence has waned, especially after seeing comment and comment regarding the typical 20% pass rate and the picky nature of the grading system. I hope I passed, but if not, it may give me an excuse to visit Seattle again in the fall.


----------



## greatjohn

I have the same feeling as TTU. I have completed all problems and felt very good, but the waiting time makes me very exhausted.


----------



## bcy

I feel the same too. The longer the wait, the more hope diminishes. By the time we receive our results, people will be talking how they did in the new 16-hour exams.

Probably we all did well in the exam, well above the graders’ expectations and they’re having trouble in getting us down to the historical 20% pass rate by raising the bar (to 30/40!?). On the other hand, if they let most of us pass, they will not be able to balance the budget by administering the WA exam for just a few people, as some will go for the new 16-hour exam. Perhaps they will just pay to borrow the CA exam questions this October 

The wait time is longer than the time preparing for the exam, unbelievable.


----------



## WaEngineer

I think I did well on two questions, ok on one and very bad on the last one. I guess within a month we will know if this is good enough!

I thought the afternoon session was easier. I had my worst two questions in the morning session. I think I got into exam taking mood in the afternoon. I spent the first 20 minutes of the first morning question multiplying four numbers instead of adding them up. I wrote the equation correctly, but I was multiplying the numbers in my calculator!!! That is what happens when you just show up for an exam with very little practice :appl:


----------



## kevo_55

^^ If it means anything McEngr, I used the tables on my steel problem during the CA exam. I'm not saying that I did it right, but I'm right there with you for using shortcuts during the exam.

I would call BS as well on those comments from the WA SE graders as well.


----------



## WaEngineer

Having a passing rate of 20% to 25% every year can only be explained by one of the following:

1. College engineering courses are not adequate and need to be revised or

2. The SE III exam grading methods are not reasonable.

The problem is simply either in the exam takers or the graders  I know engineers who are smart enough to manage engineering offices and manage projects worth 100's of millions, but they are not smart enough to pass this test. This is true with every exam, but especially for this exam, you really have to answer the ONE way the graders want you to answer. If you do any creative thinking, or take short cuts, then you are wrong 

I personally won't let an exam define me as an engineer. This is my first time taking the exam. So what If I don't pass? Life goes on. There is always a next time!


----------



## WaEngineer

Just for the record, today is March 1st, 2011 and no results yet :appl:


----------



## TTUEngr51

I halfway expect to go home today to find another memo in the mail stating another delay, pushing it back to mid-April...


----------



## WaEngineer

Can someone remind me what is it we are waiting for? I love the fact that they didn't even attempt to explain the cause of delay. At least they respected our inteligence! I can only hope that the delay is to ensure the accuracy and fairness of grading.


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> Can someone remind me what is it we are waiting for? I love the fact that they didn't even attempt to explain the cause of delay. At least they respected our inteligence! I can only hope that the delay is to ensure the accuracy and fairness of grading.


i wont be surprised if one of their main! guys is on a long vacation and they are waiting for him to say 20% is good again!!!


----------



## TTUEngr51

I can't remember what the memo said exactly, but I seem to remember something about March 18. Hopefully we'll know something in the next 2 weeks. The wait is absolutely driving me nuts...


----------



## ichiro

TTUEngr51 said:


> I can't remember what the memo said exactly, but I seem to remember something about March 18. Hopefully we'll know something in the next 2 weeks. The wait is absolutely driving me nuts...


i talked to someone from the board this afternoon. he said the results would probably! be sent out next week. i asked what caused this delay! guess what he said? too many examinees this time!!!


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> TTUEngr51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the memo said exactly, but I seem to remember something about March 18. Hopefully we'll know something in the next 2 weeks. The wait is absolutely driving me nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> i talked to someone from the board this afternoon. he said the results would probably! be sent out next week. i asked what caused this delay! guess what he said? too many examinees this time!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing this information ichiro!


----------



## loop

WaEngineer said:


> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTUEngr51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the memo said exactly, but I seem to remember something about March 18. Hopefully we'll know something in the next 2 weeks. The wait is absolutely driving me nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> i talked to someone from the board this afternoon. he said the results would probably! be sent out next week. i asked what caused this delay! guess what he said? too many examinees this time!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information ichiro!
Click to expand...


Their November meeting minutes indicate that 159 people took the exam. This seems no higher than usual.


----------



## ichiro

loop said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTUEngr51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the memo said exactly, but I seem to remember something about March 18. Hopefully we'll know something in the next 2 weeks. The wait is absolutely driving me nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> i talked to someone from the board this afternoon. he said the results would probably! be sent out next week. i asked what caused this delay! guess what he said? too many examinees this time!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information ichiro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their November meeting minutes indicate that 159 people took the exam. This seems no higher than usual.
Click to expand...

i reminded him about their latest meeting minutes figure. he insisted way more people took the exam last october. so i guess at this point there is not much we can do except waiting!!!


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTUEngr51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the memo said exactly, but I seem to remember something about March 18. Hopefully we'll know something in the next 2 weeks. The wait is absolutely driving me nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> i talked to someone from the board this afternoon. he said the results would probably! be sent out next week. i asked what caused this delay! guess what he said? too many examinees this time!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information ichiro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their November meeting minutes indicate that 159 people took the exam. This seems no higher than usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i reminded him about their latest meeting minutes figure. he insisted way more people took the exam last october. so i guess at this point there is not much we can do except waiting!!!
Click to expand...

I read through the meeting minutes from last year and if I remember correctly, the number was slightly higher than 159. In any case, the exam grading was done around Christmass. Post processing the data for 159 or 159,000 examinees should not be that different with an invention called spreadsheets  I tend to believe the theory that someone was on vacation or was too busy to make a final decision for the passing score. I hope we are all wrong and they were actually taking their time to ensure the accuracy and fairness of grading.


----------



## parthurvt

So who thinks we'll get the results before Wednesday and who thinks after? I personally think it's going to be Friday.


----------



## WaEngineer

parthurvt said:


> So who thinks we'll get the results before Wednesday and who thinks after? I personally think it's going to be Friday.


I will be shocked if we got the results by Wednesday. I personally hope we get the results on Saturday. I will need a couple of days to get over it if the results were bad. Let's be realistic, there is an 80% chance the results will be bad :suicide1:


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who thinks we'll get the results before Wednesday and who thinks after? I personally think it's going to be Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be shocked if we got the results by Wednesday. I personally hope we get the results on Saturday. I will need a couple of days to get over it if the results were bad. Let's be realistic, there is an 80% chance the results will be bad :suicide1:
Click to expand...

if we get the results on friday or saturday, it is going to be less than 3 weeks before ncees 16-hr exam. this is almost mind boggling.

i applied for the spring exam and have not study an hour mainly because i took the test and feel good about it. but if i fail,i dont know if i can study the 16-hr exam in 20 days or so. what a dilemma!

waengineer, based on your topic/question regarding irregularities, it seems like you did not do enough in the morning part of the exam. hopefully did good in the afternoon and pass this thing.

good luck to everyone.


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who thinks we'll get the results before Wednesday and who thinks after? I personally think it's going to be Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be shocked if we got the results by Wednesday. I personally hope we get the results on Saturday. I will need a couple of days to get over it if the results were bad. Let's be realistic, there is an 80% chance the results will be bad :suicide1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if we get the results on friday or saturday, it is going to be less than 3 weeks before ncees 16-hr exam. this is almost mind boggling.
> 
> i applied for the spring exam and have not study an hour mainly because i took the test and feel good about it. but if i fail,i dont know if i can study the 16-hr exam in 20 days or so. what a dilemma!
> 
> waengineer, based on your topic/question regarding irregularities, it seems like you did not do enough in the morning part of the exam. hopefully did good in the afternoon and pass this thing.
> 
> good luck to everyone.
Click to expand...

I didn't post the irregularities topic  I didn't do well in the morning session, but I thought I did well in the afternoon. Who knows! I heard of people walking away thinking they did great in both sessions and not pass.....

I didn't sign up for the 16 hour exam because I'm simply burned out because of the wait. I will need sometime off, if I end up being one of the unlucky 80%.


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> ichiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who thinks we'll get the results before Wednesday and who thinks after? I personally think it's going to be Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be shocked if we got the results by Wednesday. I personally hope we get the results on Saturday. I will need a couple of days to get over it if the results were bad. Let's be realistic, there is an 80% chance the results will be bad :suicide1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if we get the results on friday or saturday, it is going to be less than 3 weeks before ncees 16-hr exam. this is almost mind boggling.
> 
> i applied for the spring exam and have not study an hour mainly because i took the test and feel good about it. but if i fail,i dont know if i can study the 16-hr exam in 20 days or so. what a dilemma!
> 
> waengineer, based on your topic/question regarding irregularities, it seems like you did not do enough in the morning part of the exam. hopefully did good in the afternoon and pass this thing.
> 
> good luck to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't post the irregularities topic  I didn't do well in the morning session, but I thought I did well in the afternoon. Who knows! I heard of people walking away thinking they did great in both sessions and not pass.....
> 
> I didn't sign up for the 16 hour exam because I'm simply burned out because of the wait. I will need sometime off, if I end up being one of the unlucky 80%.
Click to expand...

ooops! sorry. you are right! somebody else (close nick tough) started the irregularities topic. i believe not many people did well in the mornig building session. the first question was not that long but too detaild. i was kind of expecting something similar, to be honest. the second question (especially first 4 parts) was fair but almost needed full 2 hours to answer. anyone i talked did not do very weel in the morning. i think you have a shot if your afternoon is more than average.

anyway, waiting is not fun. hopefully they raise the rate little bit this time.


----------



## WaEngineer

If the board delivers "on time", we should receive our little special letter in the next three days. I think Friday or Saturday are the most likely days, but tomorrow is a possibility. I'm looking forward to leaving this waiting state of mind. We waisted almost 5 months of waiting. That's a long long time to be stressed over anything........

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## TTUEngr51

Well my wait may take a couple of more days...it's a long way for a letter to travel from Washington to Tennessee...


----------



## greatjohn

Called the office this morning, and was told the results are being sent out this week, so we will get our luck this weekend or next Monday. Best wishes to myself and everyone.


----------



## ichiro

greatjohn said:


> Called the office this morning, and was told the results are being sent out this week, so we will get our luck this weekend or next Monday. Best wishes to myself and everyone.


the longest 3 days! it will be great all examinees active on this board passing this thing.


----------



## WaEngineer

I hope we won't have to wait until Monday. That would suck! We are going to get the results tomorrow or Saturday. This is coming from the guy who predicted we would have the results by January 21st :thumbs: very credible LOL


----------



## parthurvt

I think they lost the results and are trying to figure out how to tell us...


----------



## WaEngineer

According the DOL web site, the SE III cut score was decided two days on Wednesday. They didn't mention the actual score. I'm telling you, someone was on vacation and they were waiting for this VIP to have this conference call..... These guys simply suck!

Do you think they mailed the letters out on Thursday? I certainly don't have much faith in them. It looks like we will get the letters on Monday.....


----------



## loop

WaEngineer said:


> According the DOL web site, the SE III cut score was decided two days on Wednesday. They didn't mention the actual score. I'm telling you, someone was on vacation and they were waiting for this VIP to have this conference call..... These guys simply suck!
> Do you think they mailed the letters out on Thursday? I certainly don't have much faith in them. It looks like we will get the letters on Monday.....



I think the next step is for the governor to write each result letter by hand (a whopping 159 letters), using paper that has been certified as having been logged in Washington. Then they need the state legislature to certify the governor's executive action, but that won't be possible until a quorum can be formed, sometime after spring break.


----------



## WaEngineer

Nothing in the mail today......


----------



## parthurvt

Nothing here either, looks like we have to wait till Monday, assuming my other theory isn't true!


----------



## bcy

parthurvt said:


> Nothing here either, looks like we have to wait till Monday, assuming my other theory isn't true!


The count down clock shows 19 days left, not for the exams in April!


----------



## ichiro

parthurvt said:


> Nothing here either, looks like we have to wait till Monday, assuming my other theory isn't true!


if they cut passing score on wednesday, we may not get the results till september. i really dont see those guys type 150+ letters in 5 months. it will take them a week to buy stamps.


----------



## loop

bcy said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here either, looks like we have to wait till Monday, assuming my other theory isn't true!
> 
> 
> 
> The count down clock shows 19 days left, not for the exams in April!
Click to expand...


I wonder how many people will be taking the new test in a few weeks because of this. Maybe if those people pass the new test and then get word that they already passed last October's test, they can be designed something unique, like Double-Secret SE.


----------



## parthurvt

Mail just came in...still no results...dialing phone number.


----------



## parthurvt

Just called the board, supposedly they mailed the results on Friday. The person who answered the phone sounded annoyed...and now I'm angry.


----------



## WaEngineer

parthurvt said:


> Just called the board, supposedly they mailed the results on Friday. The person who answered the phone sounded annoyed...and now I'm angry.


Of course he is annoyed. These 8 hours are his precious nap time LOL. If you guys think they have an ounce of guilt for being this late, you are dead wrong!

We should be getting our letters tomorrow, if they sent them out on Friday as he said. Thanks for the update!

Again, to summarize this whole situation, these guys simply suck!


----------



## loop

parthurvt said:


> Just called the board, supposedly they mailed the results on Friday. The person who answered the phone sounded annoyed...and now I'm angry.



Did they give any indication as to whether they put postage on the envelopes?


----------



## parthurvt

McEngr said:


> If I don't pass, I'm going to kick the 16 hour exam's ass!!!


So you're not going to try the SEIII again in October?


----------



## WaEngineer

Nothing in the mail today.... May be they forgot to put stamps like someone said..... This is rediculous!


----------



## parthurvt

WaEngineer said:


> Nothing in the mail today.... May be they forgot to put stamps like someone said..... This is rediculous!


So who is going to make angry phone calls?


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> Nothing in the mail today.... May be they forgot to put stamps like someone said..... This is rediculous!


i called the board again and got the same answer: mailed out on friday. and he did not say anything else. it is ridiculous!!!


----------



## loop

parthurvt said:


> I think they lost the results and are trying to figure out how to tell us...



So far there's nothing out there to disprove this theory...


----------



## parthurvt

loop said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they lost the results and are trying to figure out how to tell us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far there's nothing out there to disprove this theory...
Click to expand...

Yep, just checked my mail, no results. Does "sent out the results on Friday" mean, "we put them in our office building cluster which is locked up on the weekends so really they didn't actually get picked up until monday"?

Oh, and why is there nowhere online where these are reported? Do they plan on updating their webpage anytime this century?


----------



## parthurvt

I just sent them an email, though it was most likely a complete waste of time.


----------



## WaEngineer

I have to give the Washington board credit when credit is due. They are at least consistent in sucking! They simply suck in every way possible!

I'm so glad I didn't sign up for the April exams. There is no way I would've put any study time with this rediculous wait! There is only 16 days left for the April exams LOL


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> I have to give the Washington board credit when credit is due. They are at least consistent in sucking! They simply suck in every way possible!
> I'm so glad I didn't sign up for the April exams. There is no way I would've put any study time with this rediculous wait! There is only 16 days left for the April exams LOL


I want to be the first one breaking some bad news. Got the their stinking letter tonight. I failed with 21.5 and the passing score is 24. As I mentioned in earlier posings I thought I did good enough to pass!!

There is not much I can do now, except I really do hope you guys have better news soon.

Good luck!!!


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give the Washington board credit when credit is due. They are at least consistent in sucking! They simply suck in every way possible!
> I'm so glad I didn't sign up for the April exams. There is no way I would've put any study time with this rediculous wait! There is only 16 days left for the April exams LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be the first one breaking some bad news. Got the their stinking letter tonight. I failed with 21.5 and the passing score is 24. As I mentioned in earlier posings I thought I did good enough to pass!!
> 
> There is not much I can do now, except I really do hope you guys have better news soon.
> 
> Good luck!!!
Click to expand...

I'm very sorry Ichiro. I don't have to wait for my letter tomorrow because I already know I didn't pass. I was estimating I would score 22 at best. I guess they move the passing cut score so that only 25% to 30% pass. We happened to be in a year with a high passing score. Last year, I heard the passing score was 20.

Sorry again and keep your head up!


----------



## McEngr

Sorry ichiro,

The truth is we all think we're pretty damn good until we take the WA SE III. Keep your head up.


----------



## parthurvt

Haha so my email did help, they emailed me back a PDF of my failure notice! I didn't even come close! I don't know, I might rethink taking this again in October.


----------



## loop

parthurvt said:


> Haha so my email did help, they emailed me back a PDF of my failure notice! I didn't even come close! I don't know, I might rethink taking this again in October.



That's cold-blooded. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## WaEngineer

Sorry Parthurvt  The mail came and I still don't know my result. I only live a few miles from Olympia....

Ichiro, do you live North or South of Seattle? I don't know why I don't have my results yet....


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> Sorry Parthurvt  The mail came and I still don't know my result. I only live a few miles from Olympia....
> Ichiro, do you live North or South of Seattle? I don't know why I don't have my results yet....


WaEngineer,

I live in North Seattle. Let's hope they sent the failed ones first 

Good luck!!! Waiting for that letter is almost as bad as failing that exam.


----------



## greatjohn

Sorry for those who caught the bad luck. No mail in my box today. I am wondering if the board put those lucky guys on the list automatically. I checked the DOL website and and I am still only with Civil, so what shall I expect from the board?


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Parthurvt  The mail came and I still don't know my result. I only live a few miles from Olympia....
> Ichiro, do you live North or South of Seattle? I don't know why I don't have my results yet....
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> I live in North Seattle. Let's hope they sent the failed ones first
> 
> Good luck!!! Waiting for that letter is almost as bad as failing that exam.
Click to expand...

I wish you were right, but I think they send all letters together. I estimated I would score 18 to 22 at best, so 24 is not possible. It seems that most people haven't received their results yet. We all know that most people don't pass this thing 

Are you going to take the SE III in October or the new exams? I'm going to do the last SE III.


----------



## WaEngineer

greatjohn said:


> Sorry for those who caught the bad luck. No mail in my box today. I am wondering if the board put those lucky guys on the list automatically. I checked the DOL website and and I am still only with Civil, so what shall I expect from the board?


I'm in the same boat. I haven't received the letter and my online status is still the same. I don't know what to make of this whole situation. A friend of mine sent me a letter on Monday and I received it today. This tells me my SE III letter is either lost or didn't get sent to begin with.


----------



## akareynolds

I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.

My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.


----------



## WaEngineer

akareynolds said:


> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.


Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.


----------



## loop

WaEngineer said:


> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
Click to expand...


A congratulations letter found its way to my mail box today. My online status is still unchanged.


----------



## ichiro

WaEngineer said:


> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
Click to expand...

Same here. Congratulations akareynolds. It is nice to see someone on this board passed the exam.

WaEngineer, I signed up for the exam. But I am not sure if I am going to take it. Will wait 2-3 days before I decide assuming I will stabilize myself emotionally. 

I think you should sign up for the Vertical Load (first day) exam in October as well. Just in case you fail WA SE III, then you may only take 8 hour Lateral exam of NCEES in 2012 April.


----------



## ichiro

loop said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A congratulations letter found its way to my mail box today. My online status is still unchanged.
Click to expand...

Congratulations Loop!!!


----------



## WaEngineer

loop said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A congratulations letter found its way to my mail box today. My online status is still unchanged.
Click to expand...


Congratulations loop! Are you in Washington State?


----------



## WaEngineer

ichiro said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Congratulations akareynolds. It is nice to see someone on this board passed the exam.
> 
> WaEngineer, I signed up for the exam. But I am not sure if I am going to take it. Will wait 2-3 days before I decide assuming I will stabilize myself emotionally.
> 
> I think you should sign up for the Vertical Load (first day) exam in October as well. Just in case you fail WA SE III, then you may only take 8 hour Lateral exam of NCEES in 2012 April.
Click to expand...

Best of luck if you decide to take the April exams. I'm going to sign up for the October SE III exam. I plan on studying and passing this time.


----------



## loop

WaEngineer said:


> loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A congratulations letter found its way to my mail box today. My online status is still unchanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations loop! Are you in Washington State?
Click to expand...


Thanks, ichiro and WaEngineer. I'm in Oregon. It's rather amazing that results haven't reached everyone in Washington yet. The letter was dated March 18, but it must not have gone out until at least Monday.


----------



## WaEngineer

loop said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akareynolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my results all the way in MI. Fortunately, my results were favorable - so they must have sent all the results out together. I also tried looking up my name on the website and it doesn't list me as being licensed as a Structural - so don't be discouraged if you don't see your name on the website.
> My condolences to all whose results were not as favorable - good luck in October or on the 16-hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please keep us posted when your online status is updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A congratulations letter found its way to my mail box today. My online status is still unchanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations loop! Are you in Washington State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, ichiro and WaEngineer. I'm in Oregon. It's rather amazing that results haven't reached everyone in Washington yet. The letter was dated March 18, but it must not have gone out until at least Monday.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is interesting that several people from out of state received their letters and some of us are still waiting! In my case, my performance was probably not worth sending a result letter 

Congratulations again!


----------



## kevo_55

Sorry to hear of the bad luck Ichiro &amp; parthurvt.

Congrats akareynolds &amp; loop!


----------



## greatjohn

Just like DOL's website, I am on the list this morning. Still waiting for the letter. Will report here my score once I received. Best wishes to everyone here.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ You passed?? :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## akareynolds

Thanks for the congrats! My name has been updated on the website.


----------



## bcy

akareynolds said:


> Thanks for the congrats! My name has been updated on the website.


I just checked and my status has been updated to structural. no letter yet.

Congrats to akareynolds, loop and john!


----------



## kevo_55

Hey, congrats bcy!!

arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## TTUEngr51

No letter yet, and structural hasn't been added to my name on the website. I guess I am one of the unfortunate ones... Congrats to those who have passed!


----------



## parthurvt

Congrats to those who passed. For those who didn't how about getting some drinks after the exam this October?


----------



## TTUEngr51

TTUEngr51 said:


> No letter yet, and structural hasn't been added to my name on the website. I guess I am one of the unfortunate ones... Congrats to those who have passed!


Talk about a major change in emotions...just got my letter and I did pass! The reason my structural endorsement doesn't show yet on the DOL website is because WA has not received confirmation from NCEES that I have already passed the SE II. So if you haven't seen our endorsement on the website yet, there may still be hope. Good luck!


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Congrats TTUEngr51!!!

Same thing happened to me on my CA SE.


----------



## akareynolds

I know someone that called the Board today and they told him that the website updates would not be complete until Monday.


----------



## BLMedcalf

No letter, but listed as structural on the website. Finally!


----------



## WaEngineer

Congratulations to all who found out they passed today!!!

I didn't receive my letter yet and of course my online status didn't change. I'm 99.99999% sure I didn't pass, but where is my letter???

Several of you reported a change in online status, but haven't received their letter yet. Are you guys outside of Washington?

May be I should call the board tomorrow....


----------



## WaEngineer

Anyone on living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!


----------



## WaEngineer

Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!


----------



## WaEngineer

Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!


----------



## greatjohn

WaEngineer said:


> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!



Hope you get good news tomorrow


----------



## WaEngineer

greatjohn said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get good news tomorrow
Click to expand...

Thanks greatjohn, but I doubt it! Are you in WA?


----------



## PIYA

WaEngineer said:


> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!


WaEngineer,

Your score could be so close to 24 (within 2 points.) If it is the case, your exam is being re-graded. The final result will probably be out next week. Mine is being regraded as well. And yes, I do live in WA.


----------



## WaEngineer

PIYA said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> Your score could be so close to 24 (within 2 points.) If it is the case, your exam is being re-graded. The final result will probably be out next week. Mine is being regraded as well. And yes, I do live in WA.
Click to expand...

How do you know? Did you call them? Did they tell you the result will be out next week? I know I'm having a nervous breakdown LOL


----------



## PIYA

WaEngineer said:


> PIYA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> Your score could be so close to 24 (within 2 points.) If it is the case, your exam is being re-graded. The final result will probably be out next week. Mine is being regraded as well. And yes, I do live in WA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? Did you call them? Did they tell you the result will be out next week? I know I'm having a nervous breakdown LOL
Click to expand...

Yes, I did called them up today. They said it will be out next week. I went through the same deal last year.


----------



## WaEngineer

PIYA said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIYA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> Your score could be so close to 24 (within 2 points.) If it is the case, your exam is being re-graded. The final result will probably be out next week. Mine is being regraded as well. And yes, I do live in WA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? Did you call them? Did they tell you the result will be out next week? I know I'm having a nervous breakdown LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did called them up today. They said it will be out next week. I went through the same deal last year.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info PIYA. I'm still not going to get my hopes up. Did your grade go up or down after regrading last year?


----------



## PIYA

Congrats to those who passed!. For those who didn't, try to stay motivated. Best of luck to all!!


----------



## PIYA

WaEngineer said:


> PIYA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIYA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone living in Washington State and haven't received their letter yet? Let's get a head count please! So far it is only me!
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> Your score could be so close to 24 (within 2 points.) If it is the case, your exam is being re-graded. The final result will probably be out next week. Mine is being regraded as well. And yes, I do live in WA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? Did you call them? Did they tell you the result will be out next week? I know I'm having a nervous breakdown LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did called them up today. They said it will be out next week. I went through the same deal last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info PIYA. I'm still not going to get my hopes up. Did your grade go up or down after regrading last year?
Click to expand...

I don't think that your score will go down. It might not change after the regrading but if you are lucky, it could go up enough to pass. For me, the score did not change last year. At least, I got to see how I did for each problem.


----------



## bcy

kevo_55 said:


> Hey, congrats bcy!!
> arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


Thanks kevo!

It’s interesting to see how the WA board handles the letters to us. I believe the board is rescoring the candidates within a few +/- points of the cut score, and they have sent letters to us who are not in this range. This morning I sent them an e-mail asking for an electronic copy of the letter and they replied (without checking, I guess) that my exam is being reviewed and rescored. I sent them an e-mail again after I found that my status has been updated. A guy from the board called me and verbally confirmed I passed, had a good grade and the letter was sent last week. WaEngineer and others who have not received the letter and not seen the updated status, hang in there and wish you all best of luck!


----------



## greatjohn

Got the letter and no scores was given. Hope those waiting buddies will get good result next week.


----------



## WaEngineer

It turns out my neighbour had my letter all a long! As I expected my score wouldn't be more than 22, I scored 21.5. I wish they would pick a cut score upfront so that we know what we are shooting for. In my case, I was shooting to score around 20, so when I got stuck on something, I left it and moved on to the next part. This was obviously the wrong strategy. One needs to try to score on all parts. I still think it is unfair to have the cut score as a moving target so that no more than 25% pass at a time.

Congratulations to those who passed!! You should be very proud!! Better luck for those of us who didn't make it.


----------



## BLMedcalf

WaEngineer said:


> Congratulations to all who found out they passed today!!!
> I didn't receive my letter yet and of course my online status didn't change. I'm 99.99999% sure I didn't pass, but where is my letter???
> 
> Several of you reported a change in online status, but haven't received their letter yet. Are you guys outside of Washington?
> 
> May be I should call the board tomorrow....


I live in Nebraska and finally got my letter yesterday. My Structural endorsement showed up on the website on Thursday.


----------



## PIYA

WaEngineer said:


> It turns out my neighbour had my letter all a long! As I expected my score wouldn't be more than 22, I scored 21.5. I wish they would pick a cut score upfront so that we know what we are shooting for. In my case, I was shooting to score around 20, so when I got stuck on something, I left it and moved on to the next part. This was obviously the wrong strategy. One needs to try to score on all parts. I still think it is unfair to have the cut score as a moving target so that no more than 25% pass at a time.
> Congratulations to those who passed!! You should be very proud!! Better luck for those of us who didn't make it.


WaEngineer,

I am sorry to hear of your bad news. I don't expect my luck to change with the re-grading but will wait for the letter next week anyway.


----------



## WaEngineer

PIYA said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out my neighbour had my letter all a long! As I expected my score wouldn't be more than 22, I scored 21.5. I wish they would pick a cut score upfront so that we know what we are shooting for. In my case, I was shooting to score around 20, so when I got stuck on something, I left it and moved on to the next part. This was obviously the wrong strategy. One needs to try to score on all parts. I still think it is unfair to have the cut score as a moving target so that no more than 25% pass at a time.
> Congratulations to those who passed!! You should be very proud!! Better luck for those of us who didn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> WaEngineer,
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your bad news. I don't expect my luck to change with the re-grading but will wait for the letter next week anyway.
Click to expand...

PIYA, I'm rooting for you! I really hope you will hear good news soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## greatjohn

WaEngineer said:


> It turns out my neighbour had my letter all a long! As I expected my score wouldn't be more than 22, I scored 21.5. I wish they would pick a cut score upfront so that we know what we are shooting for. In my case, I was shooting to score around 20, so when I got stuck on something, I left it and moved on to the next part. This was obviously the wrong strategy. One needs to try to score on all parts. I still think it is unfair to have the cut score as a moving target so that no more than 25% pass at a time.
> Congratulations to those who passed!! You should be very proud!! Better luck for those of us who didn't make it.


Forget anything bothering you, I wish you a good luck in the coming October.


----------



## McEngr

So, I didn't pass (again). I never thought of myself as a repeat loser. Oh well. I now have to either prove that I have "added additional experience" to prove I am capable of taking the exam (SE III) or suck it up and go for the 2-day in October. I studied (a little) for the 2nd time, but honestly not enough to be confident. I thought I did well nonetheless.

I am now contemplating waiting a year or so to take the 2-day so I can go one, single time and knock it out of the park instead of wasting hundreds of dollars wondering whether I did just enough. If there is any positive in this it is that Oregon will allow me to take the SE 2-day at no request for additional experience because it is a new exam (I asked the board directly).

I studied for the Civil PE for one year and the test was easy (did I overstudy?). I took the SE 2 without studying and passed somehow. Now, I'm just worried that I'm losing confidence and stuck in a rut.

Thanks to anyone that has advise.


----------



## kevo_55

Sorry to hear the bad news WaEngineer &amp; McEngr.

I hope that you two give taking the 16 hour SE exam a serious thought. You might doubt yourselves now, but you can really do it!


----------



## loop

McEngr said:


> So, I didn't pass (again). I never thought of myself as a repeat loser. Oh well. I now have to either prove that I have "added additional experience" to prove I am capable of taking the exam (SE III) or suck it up and go for the 2-day in October. I studied (a little) for the 2nd time, but honestly not enough to be confident. I thought I did well nonetheless.
> I am now contemplating waiting a year or so to take the 2-day so I can go one, single time and knock it out of the park instead of wasting hundreds of dollars wondering whether I did just enough. If there is any positive in this it is that Oregon will allow me to take the SE 2-day at no request for additional experience because it is a new exam (I asked the board directly).
> 
> I studied for the Civil PE for one year and the test was easy (did I overstudy?). I took the SE 2 without studying and passed somehow. Now, I'm just worried that I'm losing confidence and stuck in a rut.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that has advise.



I would take the new test in October or next April. You won't have to "re-qualify" for the Oregon board, and hopefully the grading will be conducted to a uniform, national standard, and perhaps you could even review your test and appeal its grading if you don't pass.


----------



## WaEngineer

kevo_55 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news WaEngineer &amp; McEngr.
> I hope that you two give taking the 16 hour SE exam a serious thought. You might doubt yourselves now, but you can really do it!


Thanks Kevo! I'm actually not doubting myself one bit. I just don't agree with the game the board plays with the cut score to limit the percentage of people passing. It must satisfy their ego to have a passing rate of 20-30%.

I really think the right thing to do is to set the cut score before grading takes place. Someone should be able to decide a cut score based on the difficulty of the questions and not based on the level of examinees. Let's have years where 90% of examinees pass and years where only 5% pass. To me, that would be more fair.

There is always a next time


----------

